# Footjoy Hyperflex - Design Error?



## Mr Fastidious (Aug 13, 2018)

Having only worn Footjoy shoes for years and loving the comfort and ease of the Boa lacing system I have to say I am bitterly disappointed in the Hyperflex shoe.

I purchased two pairs in Jan 2017 (one white/blue and one black/red)and by Sept 2017 both pairs has started to leak, I contacted the sellers and 4golfonline kindly arranged for a replacement pair but the other pair I purchased new via Ebay and I couldn't get a response from the seller.

The replacement pair arrived in late Sept and now have done the same, I've never had a problem with Footjoy before, has anyone else experience problems with the Hyperflex shoe?


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 15, 2018)

Looking at your images thats not a leaking issue, its a splitting issue.

Whilst I have suffered flex splits in many of my leather shoes it always came down to matching the forefoot panels to my particular foot and flex ie some would always do it and others would never do it (footjoy in particular have single models that incorporate different builds in this area.).

Back to hyperflex - I've 2 pairs. One from 2015 worn on average 150 times a year up to 3 months ago, when I added another pair in a different colour which is currently being worn most of the time.

No3 splits, no leaks.

Edit - just realised that yours are the Hyperflex II model- mine were both the originals.


----------



## Mr Fastidious (Aug 20, 2018)

The black pair have never split but twice the white/blue pair have, both are the same size and I wear them the same amount of times each year, I've sent them back to FJ so fingers crossed they will replace them.


----------

